# Retire from Golf?



## Elzee (Jan 10, 2013)

'How was your game, dear?' Jacqui asked her husband, Tony, after he had returned from playing golf.


 	'Well, I was hitting the ball pretty well, but my eyesight's got so bad I  couldn't see where it went,' Tony answered.


'That's not surprising,' Jacqui replied. 'After all, you are 76 years old, Tony. Why don't you take my brother Stewart along?'


 	'Because he's 87 and  doesn't play golf anymore,' Tony commented dryly.

'I know, but he's got perfect eyesight. He could watch the ball for you.' Jacqui added.


The next day Tony teed off with Stewart looking on.  Tony swung and the ball disappeared down the middle of the fairway.


'Can you see it?' demanded Tony.

'Yeah,' Stewart said smiling.


'Well, where is it?' Tony asked, peering off into the  distance in search of the ball that was now out of his eyesight range.  

'I forget.' mumbled Stewart.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2013)

Funny one Elzee  , I posted a similar joke awhile back...https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/87-Playing-Golf-at-90-(Joke)


----------



## Elzee (Jan 12, 2013)

I guess we can be excused for repeating jokes - this is a senior forum after all.


----------

